# The GOOFIEST dog in the world! I used advice from Liz.



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

So my stepson, Jonathan called Wayne at work yesterday in a panic. He was getting ready for work yesterday when his dog, a doberman named Bigfoot, for whatever reason (its just like him to do something like this) jumped through the window. The CLOSED window. Jonathan and his wife run outside freaking out of course. Turns out Bigfoot has a huge open gash in his stomach now. They got a towel to try to stop the bleeding but it wouldn't stop and soaked the towel. So off to the vet they ran. In the end, Bigfoot had to have ten staples to close him up. 

Well last night, Jonathan called Wayne again and all I heard Wayne say was "talk to Jenny". Jonathan was saying that bigfoot was lethargic and not eating. After some questions I found out the vet had given him two shots but Jonathan had no idea what they were. My guess was pain killer and maybe antibiotic. He was real sleepy acting so I'm thing thats the pain killer. But what botherd me, was when Jonathan said Bigfoots gums are real pale and cold. Seems like the vet would have noticed and said something. Thats what had Jonathan so worried. The vet had sent home three different meds as well, and Jonathan was like "I don't know if I should give them or not". I told him to go ahead and give them, but the pale cold gums were still bothering me. The vet advised some chicken broth for now to eat. All of a sudden, I thaught about something Liz had said in a post about weaning puppies. I sort of figure the pale gums are from all the blood loss, soooo I suggested to Jonathan for now, try a liver broth. I told him to heat water just before boiling until no more blood comes out, and see if he will lap at that at all. I figure it couldn't hurt, and if he was still that today to call the vet and see what they think. I haven't heard anything yet today, but I hope all will be well. Jonathan is worried to death.

You have to know this dog. ONLY Bigfoot would jump through a closed window! I'll update when I hear more.


----------



## Javadoo (May 23, 2011)

We had a GSD growing up that jumped through a window.
She also chased a car, then ran into the back of it when it stopped and broke both her front legs.
And she scaled our 8 foot chain link fence...while she was on a tie-out, so she ended up hanging herself because the tie out was not long enough for her to reach the ground on the other side. Luckily a neighbor noticed her and got her down.

Hard to imagine that she was a K-9 dog for the police department-she really was not very bright.

Hopefully Bigfoot will be ok!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Gosh that's horrible, I sure hope Bigfoot will be ok. Are they going to have to get bars on the windows?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh please update us. My friend had a mini aussie do that though he wasn't badly injured. That is so scary. I hope the broth helped perk him up. So sorry for the pup and family - that is scary.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

How terrible...hope he's doing better today and the broth helped


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you heard anything? As crazy as Rebel gets sometimes, he has never gone through a window. That would be scary. 

I hope he's ok.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Got an update yesterday afternoon. Bigfoot is much better. Still sore of course, but he is eating fine and drinking again. 

Th liver broth trick seemed to help him out. Jonathan said he didn't finish it, but he did drink more of that than he did the chicken broth. He just left it down for him for a while so he could get whenever he wanted, and after a couple hours or so he started perking up and getting some color back. By morning, his color was back to normal. So, all is much better.

Thank you Liz for that little bit of info! I never would have thaught of it and it may have helped saved Bigfoot.

Just one more trip to the vet for staple removal and a recheck, but it looks good!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

That is great news. What is with the liver trick? Does it help restore iron from blood loss? 


I am so glad Bigfoot is ok. What a weird accident to have. Dozer broke my window with his paw. I am glad he didn't try to jump out of it as I can see how easily it would be to puncture the belly area. Yikes.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think liver is just high high in many nutrients that it helps boost energy almost immediately and help rebuild lost minerals/and other nutrients. Glad it helped and the pup is on the mend.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear it.

When we were sick when I was young, my grandmother would take some kind of meat and boil it until it was nothing and then feed us the broth. I can imagine liver would be even better but there's no way I was ever going to eat liver broth!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

You were young, it was just some kind of meat. Grandmothers have skills. Maybe it was liver broth! lol



xellil said:


> When we were sick when I was young, my grandmother would take some kind of meat and boil it until it was nothing and then feed us the broth. I can imagine liver would be even better but there's no way I was ever going to eat liver broth!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't ask if you don't want to know. It probably was liver. My grandmother made us drink boiled onion water for a cough. It worked but I think we stopped coughing just so we wouldn't have to drink any more. My sisters and I were never out sick from school except for the time we had chicken pox. Onion water - so gross!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

StdPooDad said:


> You were young, it was just some kind of meat. Grandmothers have skills. Maybe it was liver broth! lol



Hmm. You mean she tricked us?? HAHAH! Very likely! 

I know my aunt fed all five of her kids raw liver and raw cow brains before they were three because she said it would make them smart. Apparently, it did. Two lawyers, two physicists, and one who's just rich.

Still, I'm glad to be the simpleton cousin who didn't have to eat raw brains 

Now onion water, that WOULD be gross. My other grandmother rubbed Vicks on my chest until I was about 14. She also asked me every time I went to the bathroom if I had a bowel movement. I always told her no so I guess she thought I was permanently constipated. Don't know if I'd rather have that or onion broth.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will gladly eat cow brains if it equates to me becoming rich. 

Where is my fork? Or do you eat them with a spoon?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I will gladly eat cow brains if it equates to me becoming rich.
> 
> Where is my fork? Or do you eat them with a spoon?


Oh ptooey!! I'll stay poor. Maybe I will have rich dogs - they don't mind eating raw brains.

I know the cooked ones were scrambled in eggs. Not sure of the raw ones. Maybe a smoothie.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> Hmm. You mean she tricked us?? HAHAH! Very likely!
> 
> I know my aunt fed all five of her kids raw liver and raw cow brains before they were three because she said it would make them smart. Apparently, it did. Two lawyers, two physicists, and one who's just rich.
> 
> ...


We have a neighbor who told us as a child she was super sick and her mom gave her raw liver. I didn't believer her until now. She probably did eat raw liver. I didn't even know people could eat it raw and not get sicker, or die. I wouldn't do it but I can see how nutritious it would be. Wow. Old remedies!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> We have a neighbor who told us as a child she was super sick and her mom gave her raw liver. I didn't believer her until now. She probably did eat raw liver. I didn't even know people could eat it raw and not get sicker, or die. I wouldn't do it but I can see how nutritious it would be. Wow. Old remedies!


I wouldn't eat cow brains today, raw or cooked, because of mad cow disease. Not sure I'd feed it to my dogs, either.

When you were little did you eat raw hamburger? We sure did. I don't think we were so worried about parasites and diseases back then. I bet a raw steak would be better for us than a cooked one! But I'm not gonna test that theory


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

No, I never ate any raw hamburger. But, when I eat steak I like it prepared medium rare. Thats as close to raw as I will get for myself. I wonder, is meat prepared medium rare better nutrition wise for us? I've been thinking about that lately since we grilled some burgers.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

xellil said:


> I wouldn't eat cow brains today, raw or cooked, because of mad cow disease. Not sure I'd feed it to my dogs, either.
> 
> When you were little did you eat raw hamburger? We sure did. I don't think we were so worried about parasites and diseases back then. I bet a raw steak would be better for us than a cooked one! But I'm not gonna test that theory


Mmm.. not even tenderloin made into tartare or just plain raw? I love it. When I eat steak I cook it blue rare, too! :heh:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Personally, I think it is better for us but I have no evidence to back that up. I know from the dogs that cooking changes the nutrients.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so glad you thought of that and that Bigfoot is better. Whew. 

::::::::::::running to freezer to make liver broth to freeze:::::::


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> I am so glad you thought of that and that Bigfoot is better. Whew.
> 
> ::::::::::::running to freezer to make liver broth to freeze:::::::


That actually isn't a bad idea. I'm going to do that too just in case.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I sure don't think it could hurt to freeze some for emergency cases. It certainly seemed to make a difference for Bigfoot. I'll never forget that advice either, and will freeze some myself. You just never know. 

For Bigfoot, I don't know how much of it was pain meds wearing off and how much was the liver. But not long after he was drinking some of it, he started getting color back in his gums ans overall was starting to get back to himself. So, I'm sure the broth played a part in his recovery for sure.


----------

